# living aboard in the Florida panhandle



## rick-calaloo (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi,
moving up to the Florida panhandle an am interested in
marinas that allow liveaboards. most interested in Apalachicola.
Just called Scippio Creek marina and they do not allow liveaboards
and I believe that the waterstreet marina and hotel does not either.
Anyone have any Ideas?
Thanks,
Rick SV Calaloo


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

You can check the list on Cruisers? Net Chart View Map | Cruisers' Net. I've found it to be very accurate under the Marina Listings. This took about 10 seconds to find: http://cruisersnet.net/marina/c-quarters-marina-carrabelle-fl

Gary


----------



## rick-calaloo (Feb 1, 2016)

thanks, this is a good start


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

If you're not absolutely set on Apalachicola, I'm pretty sure there are liveaboard marinas in Port St. Joe and Panama City.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Rick, one of the things I quickly discovered was that there are very few liveaboard marinas in the entire nation - and Florida is no exception. Only a few in the Florida Keys.

Gary


----------



## rick-calaloo (Feb 1, 2016)

actually Gary, there are some. Been in Florida
for 30+ years except for cruising years (12). 
Just left Green Cove Springs where there are some.
also Titusvile and Vero. On the west coast, Bradenton.
Just haven't spent any time in the panhandle or across
to Texas.


----------

